# Personal Experience with God



## bullethead (Apr 23, 2013)

Who has had em and who wants to share?


----------



## bullethead (Apr 23, 2013)

Gt, i gotsta know!!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 23, 2013)

come on don't be shy,i have shared my experience with seeing the alien space craft and what i think...i saw a tangible object to put my theory in play,with the science part.. 

let's hear why you have all this faith in THE GOD  ,besides reading and believing the bible as proof ...i would truly like to know!!! please tell us something besides scripture...


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 23, 2013)

I experienced a healing once after prayer.


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 23, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> I experienced a healing once after prayer.



http://healing.about.com/od/visualization/a/powerofmind.htm
http://www.bodymindhealing.com/
http://www.newscientist.com/special/heal-thyself

mind healing is a fact of life...how do you know GOD did it? did you see him?did he talk to you?details man!!!!


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 23, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> ...how do you know GOD did it? did you see him?did he talk to you?details man!!!!



He appeared to me in a burning bush.  Then, He told me who would win Super Bowls XX - XXXIV.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Then, He told me who would win Super Bowls XX - XXXIV.



Did He get them right?


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 23, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> He appeared to me in a burning bush.  Then, He told me who would win Super Bowls XX - XXXIV.



hope you put out the fire safely


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Did He get them right?



He _nailed_ 'em -- point spreads and everything.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 24, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> He _nailed_ 'em -- point spreads and everything.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 24, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> hope you put out the fire safely



I'm pretty sure he didn't quench 'that' fire!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have none that would could not be explained otherwise.  My wife had an experience similar to CP's.  I have also found "peace" in tough situations through prayer.....kind-of like knowing the end result is gonna be alright, even though everything else says it won't.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 24, 2013)

I always have the correct change, always have the green lite or just make the yellow. Always have enough in the bank for a meal, etc. Just kidding. I have no proof. Yet I find comfort in my faith. And it is faith. I don't expect anyone to believe as I do.


----------



## Four (Apr 24, 2013)

This is such a cringe-worthy topic for me...

Sometime while i am in a discussion with a theist they bring in personal experienced to use as evidence. Like saying that god speaks to them, or appears to them, etc.

I generally just cringe and back away slowly.... Those people freak me out.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2013)

Four said:


> I generally just cringe and back away slowly.... Those people freak me out.



I see your point.  However, consider that they are interpretting results through a filter of faith, where you might interpret similar results through a filter of science/randomness....they aren't so crazy.  It's all in how one views existence.  Is it directed, or does it just happen.


----------



## Four (Apr 24, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I see your point.  However, consider that they are interpretting results through a filter of faith, where you might interpret similar results through a filter of science/randomness....they aren't so crazy.  It's all in how one views existence.  Is it directed, or does it just happen.



Wat? 

Regardless, when somebody hears voices in there head, or see's / experiences hallucinations, and attributes it to a deity, that concerns and scares me. 

For better or for worse, makes me think of this stuff

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/news/god-told-me-to-do-it


----------



## bullethead (Apr 24, 2013)

Four said:


> Wat?
> 
> Regardless, when somebody hears voices in there head, or see's / experiences hallucinations, and attributes it to a deity, that concerns and scares me.
> 
> ...




Rightly so Four.
It's the whole "praise the good and scoff at the bad" deal.

Even hard core believers shy away from those types of God/Jesus stories that involve them in a bad way, but the bandwagon gets full pretty quickly when someone says "Jesus was watching over that boy, and THAT is why he sustained no injuries from being held down in a puddle." Mom was nuts, "they" are not.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2013)

Four said:


> Wat?



If you clarify what doesn't make sense, then I can clarify what I was trying to communicate.



Four said:


> Regardless, when somebody hears voices in there head, or see's / experiences hallucinations, and attributes it to a deity, that concerns and scares me.



Is it the voices, or the communication that scares you?

Let's say a person prays for "peace," and gets it, and attributes it to God.....does that scare you?  Or, are you talking about a person who claims that Jesus hangs out in the living room, and they see him?

When a person of faith says God "spoke" to them, it is not always in a literal sense.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 24, 2013)

I suspect not many examples will be given as most of those I know, that have direct examples of God stepping in, have no care of posting that here under these circumstances. They simply have no care of what the thoughts of others are concerning what happened to them. That's just my guess though.

 I personally know of 1 situation, that I know he won't care to post here. I will give it second hand for him, since "inquiring minds" want to know!!! 

Basically a healing of cancer after given a 6 month survival time period. This is after it had spread to lymph nodes etc. The doctor actually walked in his room at one point and said point blank, and I'm quoting, "This will take you out, make plans accordingly, and walked out. Then, Doctors were amazed it all "just disappeared" overnight. He was going to shands on an regular basis. The odds of the type he had, and the stage he was in, were astronomically low of just disappearing. The when you factor in, it all disappeared the very next visit to shands after an "encounter" he had with our mighty savior just a few days before (this encounter did not happen at a church by the way), make his healing the result of some "random recovery" or, Brain stimulation mind healing, about as likely as complex life coming from no life at all! 

Anyway, that's the way I see it. But I'm just a crazy so what do I know? 

Oh yea, I believe its been around 15yrs since that common coincidence happened.


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 24, 2013)

I believe the placebo effect has a place in this discussion. That we have the power in some cases to heal ourselves holds more water to me than the other option.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 24, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> I believe the placebo effect has a place in this discussion. That we have the power in some cases to heal ourselves holds more water to me than the other option.



Interesting that you would put more stock in self regeneration powers rather than a higher Being being able to heal us.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 24, 2013)

He knows that his self exists..


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 24, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Who has had em and who wants to share?



Why?  It would be like bragging to a PETA member that I killed a trophy buck.  Kind of counterproductive and destined to end poorly.


----------



## Four (Apr 24, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> If you clarify what doesn't make sense, then I can clarify what I was trying to communicate.



Now that I read your other post, i think you were referring to seeing natural things, and attributing them to god, wereas i  was refering to someone actually thinking they have a 1 on 1 personal relationship.



JB0704 said:


> Is it the voices, or the communication that scares you?
> 
> Let's say a person prays for "peace," and gets it, and attributes it to God.....does that scare you?  Or, are you talking about a person who claims that Jesus hangs out in the living room, and they see him?
> 
> When a person of faith says God "spoke" to them, it is not always in a literal sense.



When i person see's a normal natural thing and goes "oh my god is great, see what he did?" I just roll my eyes, no big deal. I'm talking about someone that thinks they actualy have conversations with god, or hears gods voice, or see's gods body.

Relevent Picture:


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 24, 2013)

The mind is a powerful thing. We are only beginning to understand what power could be unlocked.  

What I find interesting is that there is a section of society that  will stop all further efforts of learning with the phase "the bible says...."  

The Placebo Effect does not have to mean sugar pills. Just the act of believing in something can be powerful enough to turn on the body's ability to heal. People believe in God and pray earnestly. Sometimes they are healed, some times they are not. People believe in other gods and have the same results. I think the common thread is strength of belief, not which thing they believe in.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2013)

Four said:


> Now that I read your other post, i think you were referring to seeing natural things, and attributing them to god, wereas i  was refering to someone actually thinking they have a 1 on 1 personal relationship.



Ok.  Yes.  But, there is also a break down of the language between believers and non-believers in the terms used.  "A personal relationship with God," to a believer, does not mean they hear voices or see figures.





Four said:


> When i person see's a normal natural thing and goes "oh my god is great, see what he did?" I just roll my eyes, no big deal. I'm talking about someone that thinks they actualy have conversations with god, or hears gods voice, or see's gods body.



I understand.  I am always suspicious of those who actually see and hear things also.


----------



## Four (Apr 24, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Ok.  Yes.  But, there is also a break down of the language between believers and non-believers in the terms used.  "A personal relationship with God," to a believer, does not mean they hear voices or see figures..



Oh, thats wild... Like, if i said i met someone "in person" its like face to face...

Thanks for the clarification. I assumed there like "yea I chat with god when i get home."


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 24, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> He knows that his self exists..



That doesn't mean he can heal himself.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 24, 2013)

Good topic and question, Bullet.   Here's my experiences....

Born again ('saved' for all you AAA guys) when I was around 14, which is a personal experience with God that really has no external evidence, other than maybe a life changed for some.    Only someone who has been born again can tell you about the experience.   It's personal. 

In 94, I was diagnosed with stage 3 bilateral lymph node-involved melanoma.   The doctors exact words were, "this will take you out!".   LMBO   Guess he was wrong.   They put me in an experiment that Duke University was running....vaccine program....but they discontinued it since it wasn't working for anyone.   lol    I never went back to the doctor after those series of shots.   I was fed up with the medical community, and chose to believe that God would heal me.    2013-1994=19 yrs.    

But the greatest ever experience I've had with God is this....and I don't mind telling you guys since you already think us Christians are crazy       I was filled with the Holy Ghost (like in Acts) years ago.   My wife and I were in the Golden Corral restaurant  and we were talking about scripture best I remember, when IT HIT!   LOL    God filled me at that moment....and it was all I could do to get out of the restaurant.    We paid and drove home (probably 15 minute ride home) and for hours if I opened my mouth words that I could not understand poured out of me.   It would pour out of my mouth like I was vomiting....thats the best way to explain it.   It would explode out.   Hard to explain, but it stayed with me for hours, and even hours afterward I felt God inside.   Fearless.   Powerful.   

That is the single greatest event Ive ever experienced with God, and my 18 yr old son experienced the exact same thing at a camp 2 yrs ago.    

Acts 2:39   ...the promise is to you, your children, your children's children, as many are afar off....    (that's me)

Thanks for letting me share, Bullet.    

I prepare for the barrage.   lol


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 24, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> My wife and I were in the Golden Corral restaurant ... like I was vomiting....   It would explode out....



I've had similar experiences at Golden Corral.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> That doesn't mean he can heal himself.



This is true... but I have to believe two somewhat unbelievable things for a god to do it. That he exists and that he heals. The first part doesn't have to be overcome when we're talking about ourselves.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 24, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Good topic and question, Bullet.   Here's my experiences....
> 
> Born again ('saved' for all you AAA guys) when I was around 14, which is a personal experience with God that really has no external evidence, other than maybe a life changed for some.    Only someone who has been born again can tell you about the experience.   It's personal.
> 
> ...



When I hear that I can think of other things that doctors could diagnose. Especially the fearless and powerful parts. Not knowing what you're talking about isn't that far out of the question. What makes you put faith in being filled by some god?


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> That doesn't mean he can heal himself.



Are you referring to disease?  Do you believe that God is responsible for every case of healing? Where does modern medicine fit in? Personal health and diet?  Do you not believe we can heal ourselves at all?


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 24, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Good topic and question, Bullet.   Here's my experiences....
> 
> Born again ('saved' for all you AAA guys) when I was around 14, which is a personal experience with God that really has no external evidence, other than maybe a life changed for some.    Only someone who has been born again can tell you about the experience.   It's personal.
> 
> ...



No barrage here. I mean no disrespect to anyone's personal experience.  When I hear stories like this, I wonder what power was at work. I ask why. I am curious. 
I don't count out a higher being, but my line of reasoning tends toward the tangible.  

To your story, I would hear it and instead of nodding and saying God is good, I would wonder what was going on physically to make you speak in tongues. What purpose would that serve?  Could some sort of bacteria have been eaten that would produce those feelings?  Brain tumor?  Most everything under the sun can be explained rationally. We may not be able to explain it all now, but we learn more about the human condition everyday.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 24, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> This is true... but I have to believe two somewhat unbelievable things for a god to do it. That he exists and that he heals. The first part doesn't have to be overcome when we're talking about ourselves.


If the Christian God exists, He heals. If you want to call it "unbelievable" that the Christian God exists, that's one "unbelievable" thing you must observe.

If you want to believe you exist, but that you can somehow heal yourself, then you're still stuck at one unbelievable thing you must observe, self regeneration.

Believe which one you want, but logically speaking, both concepts are on a level playing field from an atheistic/Agnostic perspective.



drippin' rock said:


> Are you referring to disease?


For this discussion, yes, I was.


> Do you believe that God is responsible for every case of healing?


Technically, yes. Based upon God creating humans with intellect and what He does and does not allow to happen.


> Do you not believe we can heal ourselves at all?


No.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 24, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> No barrage here. I mean no disrespect to anyone's personal experience.  When I hear stories like this, I wonder what power was at work. I ask why. I am curious.
> I don't count out a higher being, but my line of reasoning tends toward the tangible.
> 
> To your story, I would hear it and instead of nodding and saying God is good, I would wonder what was going on physically to make you speak in tongues. What purpose would that serve?  Could some sort of bacteria have been eaten that would produce those feelings?  Brain tumor?  Most everything under the sun can be explained rationally. We may not be able to explain it all now, but we learn more about the human condition everyday.



Fair enough.     I appreciate the flavor of your rebuttal.   lol


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 24, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> This is true... but I have to believe two somewhat unbelievable things for a god to do it. That he exists and that he heals. The first part doesn't have to be overcome when we're talking about ourselves.




A god who won't heal you is a poor recommendation for your soul.


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 24, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Fair enough.     I appreciate the flavor of your rebuttal.   lol



I also wonder, as I have here before, what makes people explain things differently? Experience things differently?  Why is it that you might see something as a miracle, where I would reject that for an explanation from the physical world?  For instance, someone I know was relating a story about a Christian after school program where the church keeps the kids, gives them a snack, teaches a bible lesson, and maybe have a game or two. This story was about a particular day where the fire alarm kept going off and interrupting the lesson. The straight faced explanation was the devil is constantly at work. My personal thought, which I kept to myself, was sometimes a fire alarm is just a fire alarm.  I don't understand the need to attribute every waking moment to a spiritual presence, good or bad.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 24, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> I don't understand the need to attribute every waking moment to a spiritual presence, good or bad.



Me too.   Some things just happen, I believe, from shear randomness.   I doubt the devil was concerned much over that bible lesson being taught to those kids.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 24, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> A god who won't heal you is a poor recommendation for your soul.



Maybe... and a god who has the power to crush all evil but won't?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 24, 2013)

wouldn't be a free world if He did.   

haven't you heard/read the options He had when creating the world?  (yes, yes, assuming He did)


----------



## bullethead (Apr 24, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> Why?  It would be like bragging to a PETA member that I killed a trophy buck.  Kind of counterproductive and destined to end poorly.



I asked because it was posted in another thread and I did not want to hijack that thread.

Why post anything in here then?


----------



## bullethead (Apr 24, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Good topic and question, Bullet.   Here's my experiences....
> 
> Born again ('saved' for all you AAA guys) when I was around 14, which is a personal experience with God that really has no external evidence, other than maybe a life changed for some.    Only someone who has been born again can tell you about the experience.   It's personal.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post and sharing.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> If the Christian God exists, He heals. If you want to call it "unbelievable" that the Christian God exists, that's one "unbelievable" thing you must observe.
> 
> If you want to believe you exist, but that you can somehow heal yourself, then you're still stuck at one unbelievable thing you must observe, self regeneration.
> 
> ...



Which God miraculously heals the people of other religions who have similar "against all odds" occurrences?


----------



## bullethead (Apr 24, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> wouldn't be a free world if He did.
> 
> haven't you heard/read the options He had when creating the world?  (yes, yes, assuming He did)



Can it really be a "free" world if an omniscient being is in the mix?
I mean it would already know the outcome eons before anybody thinks they even have the option of choosing.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Which God miraculously heals the people of other religions who have similar "against all odds" occurrences?



Maybe the same god healed them too


----------



## bullethead (Apr 24, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Maybe the same god healed them too



That is as possible as "their" God healing Christians.

No one really knows huh?


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 24, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis

"Toxoplasmosis is a parasitic disease caused by the protozoan Toxoplasma gondii.[1] The parasite infects most genera of warm-blooded animals, including humans, but the primary host is the felid (cat) family. Animals are infected by eating infected meat, by ingestion of feces of a cat that has itself recently been infected, or by transmission from mother to fetus. Cats are the primary source of infection to human hosts, although contact with raw meat, especially pork, is a more significant source of human infections in some countries. Fecal contamination of hands is a significant risk factor.[2]

During the first few weeks after exposure, the infection typically causes a mild, flu-like illness or no illness. Thereafter, the parasite rarely causes any physical symptoms in otherwise healthy adults.[citation needed] However, those with weakened immune systems, such as AIDS patients or pregnant women, may become seriously ill, and it can occasionally be fatal.[citation needed] The parasite can cause encephalitis (inflammation of the brain) and neurologic diseases, and can affect the heart, liver, inner ears, and eyes (chorioretinitis).[citation needed] Recent research has also linked toxoplasmosis with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder, obsessive compulsive disorder, and schizophrenia.[7] Numerous studies found a positive correlation between latent toxoplasmosis and suicidal behavior in humans. [8][9][10]"


So a cat carries a parasite that can infect humans and one of the symptoms is Schizophrenia.   What do schizophrenics do?  They act crazy and hear voices.  Up to 1/3 of the population could carry this parasite.  And that is just one type.  How many others could produce mind altering afflictions??   How many people think they are having a life changing experience when really they just got to close to cat poop?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2013)

bullethead said:


> That is as possible as "their" God healing Christians.
> 
> No one really knows huh?



I've said this a bunch in here, and it requires a little thought or somebody will accuse me of heresy, but if god exists, then he is god.  There really wouldn't be an alternative god, unless there are many of them, but they would also be god....either way, the same god would be the one doing the healin'.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 24, 2013)

Four said:


> This is such a cringe-worthy topic for me...
> 
> Sometime while i am in a discussion with a theist they bring in personal experienced to use as evidence. Like saying that god speaks to them, or appears to them, etc.
> 
> I generally just cringe and back away slowly.... Those people freak me out.



Really? you cringe? I cringe at people who kill unarmed animals, other than for food.  And I freak out when someone tells me they killed a 12 pointer or a 50 pound bass....but I'm not 'totally' freaked out, I figure if they can handle it, then I'll allow them that. I don't expect the same in return though because I ain't gonna get it....live and let live...that's just too hard for some people to 'adjust' to.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 24, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> So a cat carries a parasite that ca...st in our bodys....read about it.....eeeeeek.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 24, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I've said this a bunch in here, and it requires a little thought or somebody will accuse me of heresy, but if god exists, then he is god.  There really wouldn't be an alternative god, unless there are many of them, but they would also be god....either way, the same god would be the one doing the healin'.



That might be how you rationalize it.
Your way neutralizes ANY and EVERY religions unique tales. And hard to imagine any sort of being of that capacity would be A-OK with everyone killing each other over such discrepancies IF it all boiled down that in the end they were all worshiping the same being anyway.
I can't buy into your explanation at all.


----------



## nobullet (Apr 24, 2013)

I just happened across this thread, don't usually look in here. I hesitate to post anything at all because I think most people will just mock and poke fun. If you are inclined to, don't bother. I'm not interested. But if you gotsta know, here goes:  About 4 years ago I was in bad shape. Just nastily divorced, nearly bankrupted, forced into an early retirement. All this within a few months. My health was bad. Figured I was a few months from a stroke or heart attack. Kind of wanted it to be over anyway. I was tired and bitter and very angry. I do believe and I was praying for help. Anything. Sort of like, "just shoot up here amongst us, somebody got to find some relief."  Early one morning I got a visit, a reminder that there IS a power, a force, GOD.  I woke up, I was wide awake and I was yelling. I was aware that I was yelling over and over, "I've been blessed, I've been blessed." I was looking at 3 round "lights" in front of me. About the size of baseballs and a white/yellow color.  I saw them for maybe 5 seconds and then they disappeared. Just gone. That was it. I felt better afterward but mostly bewildered. Like, what comes next. Sure, I felt some better. But, I didn't win the lottery, find true love, run a marathon or any big changes. I have often wondered what it was all about. I still wonder. As I write this I think maybe it was just God saying, "I know, I've heard and things will get better. I'm here. I am always here."   Thats it.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 25, 2013)

Classic set up!!!An atheist starts a thread asking people about there personal experiences with God,then when they share them he tries to discredit there experiences to something else......Next? What did yall think was gonna happen.Good job bullet


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> That might be how you rationalize it.



It's not rationalization.  Could God be god if another god was doing all the work?


----------



## bullethead (Apr 25, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Classic set up!!!An atheist starts a thread asking people about there personal experiences with God,then when they share them he tries to discredit there experiences to something else......Next? What did yall think was gonna happen.Good job bullet



If you had actually read all of the thread I did not try to de-bunk a single personal experience that anyone posted. JB and I are not talking about a personal experience here.
If you don't have an experience to share find somewhere else to post your skewed interpretations of what you think is being said.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> JB and I are not talking about a personal experience here.



My bad for taking off in a different direction.  I do wish some more folks would step up with stories.  I enjoy reading them.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 25, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> It's not rationalization.  Could God be god if another god was doing all the work?



Every other believer in every other religion can offer the same question to you.

With so many Gods in the mix it is less likely One stands out above the rest being so many different ones are credited for the exact same powers. It is much easier to think that if ALL the other thousands of gods are non-existent one more also fits that bill too.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 25, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> When I hear that I can think of other things that doctors could diagnose. Especially the fearless and powerful parts. Not knowing what you're talking about isn't that far out of the question. What makes you put faith in being filled by some god?



Bandy - wondering if you missed this or if you thought I was being rude. Sorry if you thought I was. It was a sincere question as to why you attributed those things that happened to god. It's understandable that you'd say because of faith or something like that, and that's fine. Just wondering if there was more.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 25, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> My bad for taking off in a different direction.  I do wish some more folks would step up with stories.  I enjoy reading them.



Genuine discussion goes off track a bit but it is a welcomed path. No problem there JB.

The handicap of not being able to understand what your reading and then posting a comment that's sole purpose is  to somehow enlighten everyone else about the fictitious conversation going on ONLY in that readers mind(because comprehension is not a strong part of their skills) is what gets posted to intentionally derail threads. It adds nothing to what is actually going on, only babble about the delusion of what a one hit poster thinks is going on.
I'm talking about fish hawk in case there is any confusion.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Every other believer in every other religion can offer the same question to you.



Yes.



bullethead said:


> With so many Gods in the mix.......



There's the problem, there "can't" be "gods."  My God is not God if their god is bigger than my god.....at that point, their god is God, and my god is not.

I am not saying we all get it right. I am saying that from God's perspective, our opinion of him is irrelevant to his existence.



bullethead said:


> it is less likely One stands out above the rest being so many different ones are credited for the exact same powers. It is much easier to think that if ALL the other thousands of gods are non-existent one more also fits that bill too.



Either way, what I say about God can not change God.

That being said, this doesn't mean I can go out and build a golden calf, and call it God, because then I would be the creator of that god, which would kind-of elliminate the created thing's ability to be God.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Genuine discussion goes off track a bit but it is a welcomed path. No problem there JB.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re:*

I have had personal experiences with God:

1) At 13, I had an experience with God saving me through Christ. I didn't really want to be saved and wasn't looking to be saved, was not really thinking about it at the time, but I did begin that day walking with Christ as His presence overwhelmed me.
2) At 21 I lost my way and I sat in my dorm room drunk and alone, and as clear as I have ever heard anyone speak, Christ spoke to me and said this, "It is time for a choice, you can either be an alcoholic like your Dad, or you can follow Me.  Choose!"  And that was it! I gave all of my liquor and beer away the next day and have not touched it since.
3) Only 3 months later, in the middle of the night, awake and sober, I lie awake thanking God for a new life when I have a very similar experience to Bander's (See his Golden Corral experience).  The most peculiar part of this experience was that I was a Baptist and still am (Bander will understand).  That just ain't supposed to happen!
4) One month later, I met my wife of almost 30 years.  Anyone who knows what a rich blessing that is will understand it is a miracle encounter.  And it has proved itself a miracle for 30 years.
5) When I was 27, I lost my only job to layoff, no fault of my own, with a wife who did not work and 2 young childen and no really good skills. But God moved and I was working in a few weeks in spite of not being qualified for the job.  And I excelled! I submit to you that nothing in me was capable of doing this. It had to be God.

I could go on and on.  I could tell of a wife healed of cervical cancer after which was warned she could not have another child.  I could tell of the child she had 11 years after that who had 7 surgeries between age 2 months and 5 years and today at 12 is totally well. This same child was healed of kidney failure,  a spinal chord issue, nerve damage and paralysis, and a brain tumor amomg other things.  I'll stop now but I could give many more examples. 

I lived these things and yes, I surmised that all of it is God working and moving in my life on my behalf.  Many would not decide this especially the skeptics I speak to.  I do understand.  I'll admit to you that I didn't really want to share them because I know how many of you think just reading your musings.  You'll probably write them all off.  Many of you are way more intellectual deep thinkers than I and I could not compete. It's OK and I won't be offended. 

But seriously, God is not very far from each one of you though the chasm seems so wide to you. The faith thing did not come easy for me either as I struggled with it for years from the time I was converted at 13 until 22 when began to understand what puttting down my own life for His really meant. And at 52, I am still trying to fully understand this truth of putting away of one's self for Christ. Yet for me, I have enough life experience to compel me to press on to knowing God completely. And He is knowable through the witness of the life of Christ and the restoration that goes on in lives everyday because of it.

The life of walking in Faith with Christ is one that requires giving up everything you are for everything He is. This is especially difficult for the skeptics who I speak to. I cannot make you do it nor will I ask you to do it because each one of you must choose your own way as I have.  But I can tell you it is worth it to live a life of faith in God through Christ Jesus my Lord. God does not need you, that is true, but He does want you!  Every single one of you!

Y'all have a great day!


----------



## bullethead (Apr 25, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your last sentence is what rings the loudest with me. In my opinion, mankind has done just that. They have created the God(s) they need and reject the others for the same reasons the others reject their own. With all the species to inhabit the planet is a god so needy that it had to make one species to worship it?
I know, I know.....a person does not have to, but yet we hear of instances where Jesus himself steps right in and warns of the consequences. Yet no visits from Jesus to  non-christians, despite you wanting me to believe that the same god is responsible for all. Hard for me to find reason in that.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Your last sentence is what rings the loudest with me.



I understand, and knew that the impression of skeptics is that any concept of God is a "golden calf."  I was only speaking to the concept.....God can't be created, or he isn't God.  



bullethead said:


> With all the species to inhabit the planet is a god so needy that it had to make one species to worship it?



When I get a chance, I'm gonna have to counter that'n with some Bible verses about creation declaring God's glory....for fun.



bullethead said:


> Yet no visits from Jesus to  non-christians, despite you wanting me to believe that the same god is responsible for all. Hard for me to find reason in that.



We have Paul.   Does that count?


----------



## bullethead (Apr 25, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I understand, and knew that the impression of skeptics is that any concept of God is a "golden calf."  I was only speaking to the concept.....God can't be created, or he isn't God.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is why I think there is no God, because HE was created.
Please no Bible verses and or Paul.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Please no Bible verses and or Paul.



It's your thread.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> If you had actually read all of the thread I did not try to de-bunk a single personal experience that anyone posted. JB and I are not talking about a personal experience here.
> If you don't have an experience to share find somewhere else to post your skewed interpretations of what you think is being said.



Yea but it's out there so others can!!!Right?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> .
> If you don't have an experience to share find somewhere else to post your skewed interpretations of what you think is being said.



But I like it here!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Genuine discussion goes off track a bit but it is a welcomed path. No problem there JB.
> 
> The handicap of not being able to understand what your reading and then posting a comment that's sole purpose is  to somehow enlighten everyone else about the fictitious conversation going on ONLY in that readers mind(because comprehension is not a strong part of their skills) is what gets posted to intentionally derail threads. It adds nothing to what is actually going on, only babble about the delusion of what a one hit poster thinks is going on.
> I'm talking about fish hawk in case there is any confusion.



Great....A physic mind reader.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 25, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> But I like it here!!!



Well I don't like it here....lol....nah really I like it here, too. Makes me stronger in the beliefs I have now. I used to think just like some of these folks and can certainly relate to my path from here, back to there, then back again, and I'm thankful God has proven Himself to me.

Besides, isn't this the kind of place we are called to service/witness/testify etc?


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 25, 2013)

formula1 said:


> I have had personal experiences with God:
> 
> 1) At 13, I had an experience with God saving me through Christ. I didn't really want to be saved and wasn't looking to be saved, was not really thinking about it at the time, but I did begin that day walking with Christ as His presence overwhelmed me.
> 2) At 21 I lost my way and I sat in my dorm room drunk and alone, and as clear as I have ever heard anyone speak, Christ spoke to me and said this, "It is time for a choice, you can either be an alcoholic like your Dad, or you can follow Me.  Choose!"  And that was it! I gave all of my liquor and beer away the next day and have not touched it since.
> ...



OMGosh, I can so relate. Thanks for posting here! I love you my brother in Christ!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Genuine discussion goes off track a bit but it is a welcomed path. No problem there JB.
> 
> The handicap of not being able to understand what your reading and then posting a comment that's sole purpose is  to somehow enlighten everyone else about the fictitious conversation going on ONLY in that readers mind(because comprehension is not a strong part of their skills) is what gets posted to intentionally derail threads. It adds nothing to what is actually going on, only babble about the delusion of what a one hit poster thinks is going on.
> I'm talking about fish hawk in case there is any confusion.





mtnwoman said:


> Well I don't like it here....lol....nah really I like it here, too. Makes me stronger in the beliefs I have now. I used to think just like some of these folks and can certainly relate to my path from here, back to there, then back again, and I'm thankful God has proven Himself to me.
> 
> Besides, isn't this the kind of place we are called to service/witness/testify etc?



Yea I like it too but it hurts my feelings when someone  says:
"comprehension is not a strong part of my skills and I'm delusional".


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 25, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Yea I like it too but it hurts my feelings when someone  says:
> "comprehension is not a strong part of my skills and I'm delusional".



Yeah I know....but don't take it personal, I get the same thing all the time...either that or completely ignored....lol...either they are in cahoots to ignore me or they think 'please don't get her started'...lol.
You gotta always remember there are seekers and lurkers who never post that you might just touch with your words and never even know it...that's why I come here, to at least put my 2 cents in.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 26, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> Yeah I know....but don't take it personal, I get the same thing all the time...either that or completely ignored....lol...either they are in cahoots to ignore me or they think 'please don't get her started'...lol.
> You gotta always remember there are seekers and lurkers who never post that you might just touch with your words and never even know it...that's why I come here, to at least put my 2 cents in.



So they talk down to you also???I'm sure they don't mean to hurt anyones feelings.I think it's just an internet thing, because I'm sure if bullethead and I were in a room face to face he wouldn't talk to me that way!!!They just cant see the hurt on your face through a computer screen!!!


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> So they talk down to you also???I'm sure they don't mean to hurt anyones feelings.I think it's just an internet thing, because I'm sure if bullethead and I were in a room face to face he wouldn't talk to me that way!!!They just cant see the hurt on your face through a computer screen!!!



First and foremost, go start an "I want to meet bullethead face-face/ boo-hoo club" thread on your own and stop derailing this thread. If you and mtnwoman want to console each other start a self help PM-athon and have at it. You add nothing but wise cracks and fake internet muscles. You contribute nothing positive to any thread.
2nd. Put your shirt back on and quit trying to cyber-flex to the lady. PM me directly if you want to shoot your mouth off about how tough you are.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 26, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis
> 
> "Toxoplasmosis is a parasitic disease caused by the protozoan Toxoplasma gondii.[1] The parasite infects most genera of warm-blooded animals, including humans, but the primary host is the felid (cat) family. Animals are infected by eating infected meat, by ingestion of feces of a cat that has itself recently been infected, or by transmission from mother to fetus. Cats are the primary source of infection to human hosts, although contact with raw meat, especially pork, is a more significant source of human infections in some countries. Fecal contamination of hands is a significant risk factor.[2]
> 
> ...



lol    I, like many others I know, were probably affected by Streptococcus Pentecosti.....as this bacteria seems to target Pentecostals.       You're not going to find many baptists with my story, but there are thousands of Pentecostals who experienced what I did, not to mention those stricken by this disease in the books of Acts.    

Not every denomination in Christianity believes in the baptism of the Holy Ghost (although some believe that God switched tactics and now only baptizes believers invisibly, without tangible evidence) and those that don't believe will not be filled  (as Jesus said, "as you have believed, so be it unto you")    Anyway, you have to go to a pentecostal church to find people who have been filled.    That's where the Pentecostal bacteria thrives.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

Pentecostal Power of Suggestion. Not hard to figure out why there is such a high number of instances every given Sunday in a denomination that tells you it is supposed to happen to you. A person better blurt some nonsense out sooner or they might not fit in.
All the years I attended church and Sunday school, all the years my wife attended Catholic school and all the years 2 of my Son's attended Catholic school and all the services that go with it, not once did the Holy Ghost deem it necessary to fill anyone with the spirit so much that it overflowed into nonsense blurting out of their mouth, yet in Churches where that is the main "thing" it miraculously happens with boring regularity. Things that make you go hmmmmm.....


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 26, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Pentecostal Power of Suggestion. Not hard to figure out why a there is such a high number of instances every given Sunday in a denomination that tells you it is supposed to happen to you. A person better blurt some nonsense out sooner or they might not fit in.
> All the years I attended church and Sunday school, all the years my wife attended Catholic school and all the years 2 of my Son's attended Catholic school and all the services that go with it, not once did the Holy Ghost deem it necessary to fill anyone with the spirit so much that it overflowed into nonsense blurting out of their mouth, yet in Churches where that is the main "thing" it miraculously happens with boring regularity. Things that make you go hmmmmm.....




lol    once again, a reply from Bullet full of inaccuracies and misinformation    

Lets start off by saying that Catholics rarely believe for anything.   Just attend church and go through some sacrements and all is good.       I have seen few catholics who could explain why they thought they were saved.  

As for me (and my son, and many others I know) strangely, this filling didn't happen in church, as I was alone with my wife in a restaurant just having normal conversation that I had had all my life.   never ever felt a need to 'fit in', and I've never known anyone who felt this kind of pressure that you mention.   lol    Its as if you are making up excuses or grasping for possible alternative answers.   

Also, I've been in charismatic/pentecostal churches most all of my life (40+ yrs) and I've never seen people filled even 'regularly'.....it's rare.    Where do you make up this stuff?   lol    Must be some snake-handling church you are referring to, because what you describe is, as usual, far from reality.

Finally, if you know anything about scripture and what happened in Acts, the Holy Ghost didn't just come on people 'out of nowhere'.   lol    It required the 'laying on of hands', or prayer....    

Acts 19:2 He said unto them, Have ye received the Holy Ghost since ye believed? And they said unto him, We have not so much as heard whether there be any Holy Ghost.

These people were believers (as many are today) but had not been filled.    lol     

Any other straw men to throw at me?   lol    

Catholics....     That's one denomination you FOR SURE aren't going to see Holy Ghost activity in!


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> lol    once again, a reply from Bullet full of inaccuracies and misinformation
> 
> Lets start off by saying that Catholics rarely believe for anything.   Just attend church and go through some sacrements and all is good.       I have seen few catholics who could explain why they thought they were saved.
> 
> ...



I'll Have to get you the address of the Pentecostal Church I attended one Sunday in Arkansas, no snakes, LOTS of babbling by filled parishioners though.
I highly doubt 40+ years believing in the Pentecostal tradition had anything to do with your experience.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 26, 2013)

You have to admit though, that it took forever for the "power of suggestion" to finally overwhelm me


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> lol    once again, a reply from Bullet full of inaccuracies and misinformation
> 
> Lets start off by saying that Catholics rarely believe for anything.   Just attend church and go through some sacrements and all is good.       I have seen few catholics who could explain why they thought they were saved.
> 
> ...



I was baptized Catholic but raised Lutheran Protestant. Been around a lot of different ceremonies and people of all faiths and especially the Catholic faith. My Mother in law (devout Catholic) would have had a thing or two to tell you about your "Lets start off by saying that Catholics rarely believe for anything." comment. She'd blast you with so much info to set you straight you would think she was speaking in tongues.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> You have to admit though, that it took forever for the "power of suggestion" to finally overwhelm me



A day, 14,600 days...it's all the same when the Ghost grabs ya.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

Point being....it happened.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 26, 2013)

bullethead said:


> I was baptized Catholic but raised Lutheran Protestant. Been around a lot of different ceremonies and people of all faiths and especially the Catholic faith. My Mother in law (devout Catholic) would have had a thing or two to tell you about your "Lets start off by saying that Catholics rarely believe for anything." comment. She'd blast you with so much info to set you straight you would think she was speaking in tongues.



Would love the conversation!   Would get her answers on 

1)  sinless Mary
2)  forever virgin Mary
3)  praying to mary
4)  what is required for salvation

etc

Would be an honor, too, to find a catholic who knew scripture, as it seems to be very rare.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 26, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Point being....it happened.



No doubt there!


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Would love the conversation!   Would get her answers on
> 
> 1)  sinless Mary
> 2)  forever virgin Mary
> ...



OHHHH you have NO Idea! We went toe to toe for 2 decades. She could recite scripture as if she wrote it herself. CCD teacher and Eucharistic Minister. She died the day before New years Eve. I miss the conversations. And despite her word, I have yet to have been "contacted".


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 26, 2013)

bullethead said:


> OHHHH you have NO Idea! We went toe to toe for 2 decades. She could recite scripture as if she wrote it herself. CCD teacher and Eucharistic Minister. She died the day before New years Eve. I miss the conversations. And despite her word, I have yet to have been "contacted".



lol    nor would i hold my breath waiting


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Finally, if you know anything about scripture and what happened in Acts, the Holy Ghost didn't just come on people 'out of nowhere'.   lol    It required the 'laying on of hands', or prayer....



Which one were you doing at the buffet?
Were you praying, having hands laid on you, or into a second helping of something that sat on the steam table a little longer than it should have?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 26, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Which one were you doing at the buffet?
> Were you praying, having hands laid on you, or into a second helping of something that sat on the steam table a little longer than it should have?



I vaguely remember the steak tasting a little stale...


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I vaguely remember the steak tasting a little stale...



I'm laughing but in all seriousness, How does it fit in with scripture and how Acts says it will happen? Yours sounds like it came upon you "out of nowhere".


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 26, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> lol    once again, a reply from Bullet full of inaccuracies and misinformation
> 
> Lets start off by saying that Catholics rarely believe for anything.   Just attend church and go through some sacrements and all is good.       I have seen few catholics who could explain why they thought they were saved.
> 
> ...



More finger pointing... They got it all wrong... But me... I got it right.

So it can happen naturally... For a reason other than being filled by a spirit... which definitely happens.... but the non-spirit happens more frequently when surrounded by those who always do it...


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 26, 2013)

bullethead said:


> I'm laughing but in all seriousness, How does it fit in with scripture and how Acts says it will happen? Yours sounds like it came upon you "out of nowhere".



 no problem, Bullet.    Since I was a believer in the baptism of the Holy Ghost (a requirement, obviously) I had prayed for the baptism for years, and had 'the laying on of hands' before.    Let me add that, like many who are 'filled', I have never had the experience since.   No 'nonsense blurting out' of my mouth since!   

Still, as I pointed out in the Acts 19:2 scripture, being a believer is not enough.   (unless you believe as some denominations do that it is something that happens invisibly at salvation) 

Anyway...I appreciate the opportunity to share the experience with you guys.   I knew it would be strange to you guys, and I'm not surprised by the disbelief and doubt.   For me though, it's an adventure in God...one that I'll never forget and am proud to share.

Well, I'm off to Georgia for a long weekend of turkey hunting!   Pictures of a big ole gobbler to follow!


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> no problem, Bullet.    Since I was a believer in the baptism of the Holy Ghost (a requirement, obviously) I had prayed for the baptism for years, and had 'the laying on of hands' before.    Let me add that, like many who are 'filled', I have never had the experience since.   No 'nonsense blurting out' of my mouth since!
> 
> Still, as I pointed out in the Acts 19:2 scripture, being a believer is not enough.   (unless you believe as some denominations do that it is something that happens invisibly at salvation)
> 
> ...



Good luck Bandy.
Sunday I'm leaving for WI to hunt 'ol Three Toes for a week.
Hopefully we each have some pics to share.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> no problem, Bullet.    Since I was a believer in the baptism of the Holy Ghost (a requirement, obviously) I had prayed for the baptism for years, and had 'the laying on of hands' before.    Let me add that, like many who are 'filled', I have never had the experience since.   No 'nonsense blurting out' of my mouth since!
> 
> Still, as I pointed out in the Acts 19:2 scripture, being a believer is not enough.   (unless you believe as some denominations do that it is something that happens invisibly at salvation)
> 
> ...





bullethead said:


> Good luck Bandy.
> Sunday I'm leaving for WI to hunt 'ol Three Toes for a week.
> Hopefully we each have some pics to share.



Good luck fellas!


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Good luck fellas!



Appreciated string.


----------



## jmh5397 (Apr 26, 2013)

Well....you asked:  In 1997, I ran a 911 call (firefighter/emt) on a 44 year old female who was having a hard time breathing.  Three different EMT's couldn't get a blood pressure on this lady (it was too high).  Enough of the scenario.....myself and the paramedic that I was with decided that we needed to get this lady to the ambulance immediately.  We loaded her on the stretcher, got her buckled up, and proceeded to manuever her through her house.  As we got to the front door, she raised up and grabbed both sides of the door frame, and screamed at the top of her lungs:  "Lord, Jesus, I see you coming....And I'm ready".  I looked out the door and all I could see was the sun setting directly in my eyes.  She died, right then, and there.    Now, I'm quite sure that this isn't going to change anyone's mind here, but true still the same.  Many more just like that one.  Ask an EMT or Paramedic, that deals with death on a daily basis, if they believe in God or not.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 26, 2013)

jmh5397 said:


> Well....you asked:  In 1997, I ran a 911 call (firefighter/emt) on a 44 year old female who was having a hard time breathing.  Three different EMT's couldn't get a blood pressure on this lady (it was too high).  Enough of the scenario.....myself and the paramedic that I was with decided that we needed to get this lady to the ambulance immediately.  We loaded her on the stretcher, got her buckled up, and proceeded to manuever her through her house.  As we got to the front door, she raised up and grabbed both sides of the door frame, and screamed at the top of her lungs:  "Lord, Jesus, I see you coming....And I'm ready".  I looked out the door and all I could see was the sun setting directly in my eyes.  She died, right then, and there.    Now, I'm quite sure that this isn't going to change anyone's mind here, but true still the same.  Many more just like that one.  Ask an EMT or Paramedic, that deals with death on a daily basis, if they believe in God or not.



Thanks.
Best buddy is a Cardiologist and another best buddy and wife are Nurses that work in Cardiac recovery room and ER.
From what I gather, when deprived of oxygen the brain is capable of and does some rather unique things. I have heard many stories from them about patients seeing God/Jesus and others floating above their own bodies and yet others telling stories of seeing Unicorns, woods, water, slot machines and all kinds of freaky stuff that would not be associated with any sort of Deity. Some tell the stories as they return from near death others blurt things right before they pass.

I appreciate you sharing the story though. 

Honest question: Have you ever wondered why non-Christians see visions of their beliefs on their deathbed and not Jesus? I understand Jesus isn't gonna come and take a non-believer but if a woman on her deathbed seeing and talking to Jesus is proof of Jesus then are the other non-Christian experiences equal proof that other gods exist? Or do you feel the other examples just sound goofy but the Jesus sightings are the only real true ones?
I am just looking for your opinion, no snickering or malice intended.


----------



## jmh5397 (Apr 26, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Thanks.
> Honest question: Have you ever wondered why non-Christians see visions of their beliefs on their deathbed and not Jesus? I understand Jesus isn't gonna come and take a non-believer but if a woman on her deathbed seeing and talking to Jesus is proof of Jesus then are the other non-Christian experiences equal proof that other gods exist? Or do you feel the other examples just sound goofy but the Jesus sightings are the only real true ones?
> I am just looking for your opinion, no snickering or malice intended.



I can only give you my experiences, I'm not really one for hypotheticals because we can "what if" all day long and get nowhere with it.  I'm not bold enough to say that there aren't any other gods...I mean, look at our first commandment from Him (I know you don't like scripture, but sorry, that's all I got).  Why would we need to be told not worship something that wasn't out there?  Satan, to some degree, is a god.  People bow to him and worship him.  I do know what God says He is....Revelation 22:13. I can't answer why people see what they see before they die (as I stated above...all I could see was the sun setting).  I would encourage you to read the Colton Burpo story...it's a short read.  As you stated with our other conversation, that you are comfortable with your choice. I would venture to say that most of us are, but when I apply other beliefs to scripture, they fall short.  Now I know, you disagree.  I'm good with that.  But I haven't heard an alternative to my belief that adds up.    I see why you believe what you believe, if you are hanging out with cardiologists!   My wife works on a telemetry floor/cath lab (the good ones are quite "arrogant" aren't they?).  Just wanted to share the story....I know it's not going to "sway" anyone here.  You guys/gals have a good evening, I've got to go to work.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 27, 2013)

jmh5397 said:


> Well....you asked:  In 1997, I ran a 911 call (firefighter/emt) on a 44 year old female who was having a hard time breathing.  Three different EMT's couldn't get a blood pressure on this lady (it was too high).  Enough of the scenario.....myself and the paramedic that I was with decided that we needed to get this lady to the ambulance immediately.  We loaded her on the stretcher, got her buckled up, and proceeded to manuever her through her house.  As we got to the front door, she raised up and grabbed both sides of the door frame, and screamed at the top of her lungs:  "Lord, Jesus, I see you coming....And I'm ready".  I looked out the door and all I could see was the sun setting directly in my eyes.  She died, right then, and there.    Now, I'm quite sure that this isn't going to change anyone's mind here, but true still the same.  Many more just like that one.  Ask an EMT or Paramedic, that deals with death on a daily basis, if they believe in God or not.



I had the same experince with my mother when she was passing. She was quiet for a good while, and then she started saying real sweetly....oh Jesus, oh Jesus,oh Jesus, shortly after she passed...I have no doubt she saw Him coming to get her and to also let us know that she saw Him, even though she had no consciousness of it.  Jesus let us hear that to comfort us with His peace that passeth all understanding.


----------



## vowell462 (Apr 28, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Good topic and question, Bullet.   Here's my experiences....
> 
> Born again ('saved' for all you AAA guys) when I was around 14, which is a personal experience with God that really has no external evidence, other than maybe a life changed for some.    Only someone who has been born again can tell you about the experience.   It's personal.
> 
> ...



Hey Bandy. I want to make sure im reading your story correctly. And Im not bashing or causing a barrage. But are you saying, you and your wife were in a Golden Corral discussing scripture when the holy ghost took over your body uncontrolably and made you speak out loud in tongues for several hours? Are you saying you were able to control it in the restaraunt but on the way home and for several hours after you were not able to control it? How were you able to control it at the beginning? Is it because there were strangers in the restaraunt? Again, Im not trying to bash, Im really interested. This just sounds weird, but I may not be comprehending correctly either.


----------



## jmh5397 (Apr 28, 2013)

bullethead said:


> That is why I think there is no God, because HE was created.
> Please no Bible verses and or Paul.



Who do you give credit for creating Him?


----------



## vowell462 (Apr 29, 2013)

Man


----------



## panfried0419 (Apr 29, 2013)

I woke up this morning. My personal everyday experience with God.


----------



## jmh5397 (Apr 29, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Man



Yeah I got that part..... which one?


----------



## vowell462 (Apr 30, 2013)

jmh5397 said:


> Yeah I got that part..... which one?



I dont want to answer for Bullet but I would imagine he has the same answer for all gods. All created by mankind. Specifically name, brthdate, and social security number? I dont know.


----------



## jmh5397 (Apr 30, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> I dont want to answer for Bullet



Yet, you did.  It doesn't matter, the question was rhetorical.  It can't be answered, using logic.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 30, 2013)

jmh5397 said:


> Yeah I got that part..... which one?



Its been a team effort, each god having been built upon many that have come before.  Do you think yours is the only one with a virgin birth story?  Flood?  Sacrifice and resurrection?


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 30, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> I had the same experince with my mother when she was passing. She was quiet for a good while, and then she started saying real sweetly....oh Jesus, oh Jesus,oh Jesus, shortly after she passed...I have no doubt she saw Him coming to get her and to also let us know that she saw Him, even though she had no consciousness of it. Jesus let us hear that to comfort us with His peace that passeth all understanding.


Amen!
My family didn't understand the sweet songs coming from my grandmother a few days before she passed, but as a believer I was aware right then of what, or rather, to whom she was singing!  She also sang of her soon homecoming, her shakey voice was as clear as a bell to me.  I would miss her terribly, but I was given an insight and a readiness for her earthly departure.


----------



## jmh5397 (Apr 30, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Its been a team effort, each god having been built upon many that have come before.  Do you think yours is the only one with a virgin birth story?  Flood?  Sacrifice and resurrection?



I don't buy the team effort theory.  It always comes down to one man making a decision (unless we don't believe history and it's monarchies too). Yes, I am aware that satan uses deception throughout man's history to mimick God's truth (and it's not "mine" as you imply).  The one thing on this forum that is congruent among atheists is that in order for me to be an atheist, I have to have a "blind faith" in man's ability to prove the non-existence of God without actually ever proving it.  Isn't this the same "blind faith" that you make fun of believers having?  Ex:  "You can't see God, you can't hear God, you can't feel God, you can't touch God, etc.  Now, take the previous sentence and replace the word "God" with "gravity".   Thanks for the conversation but without historical proof, your theory doesn't hold water.


----------



## ambush80 (May 1, 2013)

jmh5397 said:


> I don't buy the team effort theory.  It always comes down to one man making a decision (unless we don't believe history and it's monarchies too). Yes, I am aware that satan uses deception throughout man's history to mimick God's truth (and it's not "mine" as you imply).  The one thing on this forum that is congruent among atheists is that in order for me to be an atheist, I have to have a "blind faith" in man's ability to prove the non-existence of God without actually ever proving it.  Isn't this the same "blind faith" that you make fun of believers having?  Ex:  "You can't see God, you can't hear God, you can't feel God, you can't touch God, etc.  Now, take the previous sentence and replace the word "God" with "gravity".   Thanks for the conversation but without historical proof, your theory doesn't hold water.



Do a search on: "virgin birth myths".  Other than that piece of advice I don't feel it's my job to do your homework for you.   

Are you one of those people that believe that god made stuff look older to test our faith?

As for gravity, you go on and keep believing that gravity is magic like god (the wind too?).


----------

